# Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order Benchmark Test & Performance Analysis



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2019)

Finally a new Star Wars game! EA took inspiration from titles like Dark Souls, Sekiro, Uncharted, and Tomb Raider, and the rich Star Wars lore takes it to the next level. Under the hood, Fallen Order uses Unreal Engine 4, delivering good graphics with solid framerates on both AMD and NVIDIA hardware.

*Show full review*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 15, 2019)

whoa the results are pretty good,should get 90 with 2070 super at 1440p epic if 2080Ti does 120.And the user reviews are actually very,very positive.Might get this tomorrow.


----------



## gamefoo21 (Nov 15, 2019)

No V2....

Boo...


----------



## dirtyferret (Nov 15, 2019)

I just have a hard time with anything EA does that includes Star Wars or LoTR (when they had that license).  It just all feels like generic game play and half-assed efforts.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 15, 2019)

Certainly not the prettiest game I've ever seen, but it's EA and it's Star Wars.

Money printing initiated.


----------



## bug (Nov 15, 2019)

I've heard EA trusts this title so much, they don't offer the usual 10 hours money back option for it. Or, it may be because the campaign is supposedly 12 hours long.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 15, 2019)

Just get the Origin Premier subscription for $14.99 (cancel anytime) and you'll get the full Deluxe edition.

No microtransactions or lootboxes seen in the menus.

It plays like Dark Souls 3 when Fallen Order is on the highest difficulty. It is a Respawn game, so there will be a lot of wall climbing and bouncing around, but then again thats why their games are fun.

EDIT: Corrected my difficulty statement.


----------



## Xuper (Nov 15, 2019)

They preferred UE4 instead of Frostbite, guess they wanted better friendly engine.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 15, 2019)

Xuper said:


> They preferred UE4 instead of Frostbite, guess they wanted better friendly engine.



Frostbite's engine would have been preferred. As 'nice' as things are, the graphics to me are well behind what we're used to. Almost has that 'cartoon' feel to it, imo. But, I like textures and grime. This seems a little flat and overly colourful in places. I'll enjoy going through it, but unlike KOTOR, it's got no soul.


----------



## bug (Nov 15, 2019)

the54thvoid said:


> Frostbite's engine would have been preferred. As 'nice' as things are, the graphics to me are well behind what we're used to. Almost has that 'cartoon' feel to it, imo. But, I like textures and grime. This seems a little flat and overly colourful in places. I'll enjoy going through it, but unlike KOTOR, it's got no soul.


I believe Jedi Knight would have been a better analogy 
Between TIE Fighter and KotOR, I believe Star Wars has given us about all it could give. Now both Disney and various game developers are just flogging a dead horse.


----------



## Hyderz (Nov 16, 2019)

nice! thank you for bringing this article in so quick.
much appreciated for your hardwork  have a nice weekend


----------



## Minus Infinity (Nov 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> whoa the results are pretty good,should get 90 with 2070 super at 1440p epic if 2080Ti does 120.And the user reviews are actually very,very positive.Might get this tomorrow.


Well 1080 Ti got 83fps, so 2070 super should get between 83-90fps easily.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 16, 2019)

I just saw it's not produced by dic but the makers of titanfall and tf2,it's gonna be good.


----------



## nguyen (Nov 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I just saw it's not produced by dic but the makers of titanfall and tf2,it's gonna be good.



You mean not made by Dice right ? or you really mean dic


----------



## Shatun_Bear (Nov 16, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> Certainly not the prettiest game I've ever seen, but it's EA and it's Star Wars.
> 
> Money printing initiated.



EA and Star Wars together = avoid at all costs. This seems like another vacuous and hollow experience underneath the good production values.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 16, 2019)

Lol, ports just keep getting worse.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 16, 2019)

Shatun_Bear said:


> EA and Star Wars together = avoid at all costs. This seems like another vacuous and hollow experience underneath the good production values.


Except don’t think of it as EA.  Respawn made it, which is a major plus.  Also, apparently EA didn’t meddle too much in the production, so they couldn’t screw it up too bad.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2019)

Added more test results for other graphics cards


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 16, 2019)

This game reviews well but I miss the Lucasarts  _Jedi Knight  _series.

The original Jedi Knight (Dark Forces II) was groundbreaking.
Jedi Knight II and III (Outcast and Academy) were huge fun and offered a large variety of combat options (force powers, various weapons, and of course lightsabers).

This seems to be just a melee brawler and whilst I can appreciate bursts of it, I'm not sure I want 20 hours of it with nothing else. The two video reviews I've watched also make me think that it's just Tomb-Raider (2013) platform puzzles and Dark Souls combat. I liked Tomb Raider's reboot in spite of the platform puzzles and Dark Souls was one of the only examples of that genre to get the genre _right - _mainly because of the reward/difficulty curve. This, to me, looks like a dumbed-down version of that and thus missing the point of Dark Souls' combat, somewhat.

Anyway, it's EA so I am happy to give this a pass unless all of my friends start raving about it.


----------



## mgilbert (Nov 18, 2019)

Why are websites only testing with the most demanding graphics settings?  Not all of us can afford to upgrade video cards every year, and would like to see tests at Medium and High settings.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 18, 2019)

mgilbert said:


> Why are websites only testing with the most demanding graphics settings?  Not all of us can afford to upgrade video cards every year, and would like to see tests at Medium and High settings.


Limited time and many cards tested under exact same scenes.  If your card does 50fps at top graphic settings, for example, then its pretty easy to get a pretty good idea what your card will run at say, medium settings.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 18, 2019)

Chrispy_ said:


> This game reviews well but I miss the Lucasarts  _Jedi Knight  _series.
> 
> The original Jedi Knight (Dark Forces II) was groundbreaking.
> Jedi Knight II and III (Outcast and Academy) were huge fun and offered a large variety of combat options (force powers, various weapons, and of course lightsabers).
> ...



I didn't play the Tomb Raider reboot until about a year back (yeah, yeah, I'm slow at getting around to some of my games.....just finally started Max Payne 3). I wasn't impressed at all by it.

Lara was built into a John Wick/Terminator/Rambo protagonist.
Uses her bow like Rambo.
Uncanny ability to mow down people with guns like John Wick and you can even learn to counter/maneuver in hand-to-hand combat like John Wick
Survive falls from extreme heights and get up to keep going - just like the terminators do.
I could, in a majority of the intense shootouts stand behind partial cover and take my time to snipe people with my powered up bow shots without having to worry about using cover...just stand there and shoot, there really wasn't much more to over half the shootouts then that.

With Lara being this unstoppable force when it came to falling from heights that would kill a person, to taking out waves of guys with her bow or gun and learning to counter melee attacks with ease....the 4 (I think it was 4) different times where she gets captured and punched in the face and knocked out, it's laughable. I literally laughed every time this happened to her throughout the story.

The story was predictable.
The combat was way over the top and didn't feel anything like the old Tomb Raider days.
The puzzles were lacking, almost non-existent. The tombs you did go into (if you bothered because they were hidden/optional), took about 2-3 minutes to do the little puzzle and another 1-2 minutes to run in, get your treasure chest opened and run back out.
It felt like a girl protagonist version of Uncharted.

If the new Jedi: Fallen Order plays anything like Uncharted or Tomb Raider, I'd probably find it dull. The first Uncharted was decent enough that I tired the second and after about 4 hours I got bored of the same thing and stopped playing. I guess I'll have to read up on some reviews to get a better take on how the game plays before I consider buying it or not.


----------



## bug (Nov 18, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> I guess I'll have to read up on some reviews to get a better take on how the game plays before I consider buying it or not.


Take a look: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019...eview-more-like-the-force-goes-back-to-sleep/
These guys are pretty honest, ime.


----------



## 64K (Nov 18, 2019)

The trouble with Star Wars based games is that since after KOTOR the Developer thinks that can serve up an almost mediocre game and the Star Wars Brand will still allow it to be successful. However most reviews so far are looking pretty positive so this game looks to be a possible exception.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Nov 18, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> <snip>


Yep. The way I enjoyed Tomb Raider was more like playing the old Thief games, there were achievements for clearing all of the non-boss encounteres without detection which I found fun. If you went in as a brawler/action figure it was all very generic and repetitive - and like you say, the puzzles were pointlessly easy little extras that didn't add much. The footage I've seen of Fallen Order looks like the bits of Tomb Raider that I didn't enjoy much - with boss fights stolen straight out of Dark Souls, but without Dark Souls punishing level of satisfaction from having to finally execute flawlessly to progress.

A hollow rip-off game of poorly-cloned mediocrity from EA? I don't think anyone's really surprised at this point.

As I said, I will wait for my actual peers to play it an recommend it. Too many streamers and reviewers have been bought out these days, a result of the AAA gaming industry being even bigger and more corrupt than the movie industry.


----------



## I'm here to throw (Nov 19, 2019)

First of all, it's a great game. I'm enjoying this game a lot,also it has almost 90% positive review on steam and 84% metacritic score,8.3 user score,which means both players and critics like the game very much. So some of you who are riding on the blind hate wagon,i suggest you to try the game first and then talk.

Secondly,this game is not pretty?? Are you kidding me?? Compared to the performance,this game looks very decent and well optimized overall. I'm glad they ditched the unoptimized frostcrap engine that EA has been pushing in their every IP.


----------



## Whitestar (Nov 21, 2019)

Just curious; both overclock3d.net and PCgamer report stuttering – sometimes severe, especially on higher settings. That's even on a 8700K and 2080Ti.
Didn't you notice any stuttering? I can't see it mentioned in the article.

Also, the planet Kashyyyk is apparently the place that stresses the system most.


----------



## cars10 (Nov 25, 2019)

What? No review about it's SLI performance and capability?

I am disappoint.


----------



## Whitestar (Nov 26, 2019)

From PCGamer review:
"_Unfortunately the game has some performance problems on PC. Some of my colleagues and I experienced quite serious stuttering, particularly when the game seemed to be loading in new areas. The problem was serious enough to break up the flow of an otherwise well-paced game, and mid-combat stutters got me killed in combat a few times_."

I think I'll wait to see if these issues are addressed before purchasing.


----------



## Xuper (Nov 30, 2019)

This Vram Usage is wrong.I got almost 6900Mb , Res : 1680x1050



http://imgur.com/a/2u2Hsep


You test only for 5 minute but when you play for 1~2 hours , this Vram gets enormous size.

Edit : Texture quality / Anti aliasing / View distance = Epic , rest on Medium


----------



## bug (Nov 30, 2019)

Xuper said:


> This Vram Usage is wrong.I got almost 6900Mb , Res : 1680x1050
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't mean the usage is wrong. It just means the game doesn't reclaim VRAM if it doesn't need to.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 8, 2019)

The npc respawn system after each meditation is so wrong !! that, and the insane difficulty on dathomir made me rage quit this POS !


----------

